# GREAT new B-Day Present



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

So we just recently celebrated a belated Christmas and a couple of Birthdays with family members who weren't able to be with us during the Season. 

I ended up with a Kelly Kettle - Basecamp including the cooking set. It was a really neat little unit, and can carry/heat 1.5L of water. My daughter and I were playing with it yesterday - she kept trying to get me to take it outside for a test fire. Looking forward to putting it to work.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds great! I'd like to hear how long it takes to make 1.5L of drinking water from snow.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very cool. I had to Google it, but now I want one too!


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll have to run some experiments of my own to see, but most of the YouTubers were taking around 10-12 mins for 1.5L of water. Snow would definitely be a good follow-up to that.

Stay tuned!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw the Kelly Kettle reviewed on youtube and have wanted one since...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

wow thats pretty cool, I went and watched the youtube of them demo'ing their product. I think I might have to get one of those.


----------

